# just scored a HS621 deal!



## Hap (Mar 15, 2015)

I answered a craigslist ad for a Honda HS621 over the weekend and it was only a half hour away. The man who sold it to me for 75.00 said it had carburator problems and would not start. I brought it home and it started! It was surging somewhat so I put in some seafoam and let it run for a while. The next day it started up on first pull and ran smoothly! We got about 4 inches of snow yesterday so I tried it for the first time this morning and it seemed to work good. Im stoked that I dont have to replace the carb. Im sure it may need some new rubber and belt, plug and oil change but I will look at that more closely over the summer. I like the way it moves forward when you engage the auger. I have a HS520 as well but I think I might like this one better! I will have to get used to both to see which one I like more. I am wondering how old this HS621 is?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Good deal


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

I think that is the biggest problem with used OPE. People just don't do the regular maintenance or storage rituals for seasonal equipment. Then they don't want to pay $300 for repairs. I guess it's good for us folks who understand the benefits of taking care of your equipment!

By the way, I hate you guys who always seem to have good luck with these things, I always seem to be caller number 2!

Cheers


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

Sweet deal


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Man, you stole that HS621!

According to the information on the Plano Power Equipment site, the HS621 was available here in the U.S. from 1992 through 1996. Maybe Robert will chime in with better information.


HS621 A/A (1992-1996) GX160K1-TY8 Engine, Frame Serial SZAN-1000001 to 1038238 
HS621 A/B (1992-1996) GX160K1-TY8 Engine, Frame Serial SZAN-138239 to 1099999 
HS621 A/C (1992-1996) GX160K1-TY8 Engine, Frame Serial SZAN-1100001 and up 
HS621 AS/A (1992-1996) GX160K1-TYS7 Engine, Electric Start, Frame Serial SZAN-1000001 to 1038358 
HS621 AS/B (1992-1996) GX160K1-TYS7 Engine, Electric Start, Frame Serial SZAN-1038359 to 1099999 
HS621 AS/C (1992-1996) GX160K1-TYS7 Engine, Electric Start, Frame Serial SZAN-1100001 and up 


It certainly is worth replacing the rubber auger pieces, belt and spark plug. I'd recommend, and others will say the same, get the genuine Honda parts. You can get aftermarket parts, but they wear out much faster than OEM. I'd also recommend an NGK brand spark plug.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Great deal. Love my 621.. Solid as a rock.


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

I also scored an HS621 this past December, but paid a lot more than $75 ($250) since it was the beginning of the snow season. At least it is in outstanding condition. The ser. no. is SZAN 1109988, and Robert told me it was sold in Nov., 1999, in the Chicago area, so the manufacturing run (for USA sales) must have gone into at least 1999. According to Robert, if your HS621 is ser. no. SZAN 1022997 or earlier, it has the earlier version auger, which was superseded by a stronger design auger on later ser. nos. This is a great machine, and congratulations on your score. My son has an HS520 and claims that his performs better than my HS621, but we didn't do a side-by-side comparison. Since you now own both of these machines , I'm sure there are many members out there who would like to hear your opinion on which of these models performs better, so hopefully you will be reporting on this in the future - but probably next snow season.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Golfergordy said:


> . My son has an HS520 and claims that his performs better than my HS621, but we didn't do a side-by-side comparison. Since you now own both of these machines , I'm sure there are many members out there who would like to hear your opinion on which of these models performs better, so hopefully you will be reporting on this in the future - but probably next snow season.


I own both the HS520 and HS621 and wrote a comparison thread earlier this year. Let me see if I can find it.


----------

